# Spare tire



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I know this was asked before but has anyone found a doughnut tire that fits. Hate to buy a full size tire.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty sure Tomko said that the Orlando's wheel would fit our cars. I'm assuming it's a full size tire though...it's better than nothing and I'm sure it can be had for fairly cheap.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I've decided to give the onboard tire pressure monitoring a fair chance. I've only had to change 3 or 4 flats in over 30 years of driving. Usually they are not sudden blowouts, you have a little warning and they are modest leaks. 

I may go ahead and carry a pump though. Pump, drive a mile... pump, drive a mile... may be enough to get to a station or highway exit.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

i ordered a rim off amazon and will put a cheap tire on. I drive 200 miles a day and the freight yard that i park can sometimes have nails. I also got a tire change off amazon as well that has a jack and wrench. along the usual tire iron.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I still haven't gotten around to test fitting my spare. I should probably do that lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> I still haven't gotten around to test fitting my spare. I should probably do that lol


Just get a stick and cut it to fit neatly between 2 holes in the wheel and compare, only takes a few seconds. Aussie


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Just get a stick and cut it to fit neatly between 2 holes in the wheel and compare, only takes a few seconds. Aussie



That's an idea, but that might not ensure it would clear the brakes, no?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> That's an idea, but that might not ensure it would clear the brakes, no?


I have a 16 X 6.5 spare in my diesel and it is optional OE so the brakes are no problem. The petrol wheels would clear the brakes but the studs won't fit. Would it be possible to have a new set of holes drilled between the existing ones and a slight taper put in to locate the wheel just to get you home even if you have to keep the speed down to 50mph? Aussie.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Zenturi said:


> I've decided to give the onboard tire pressure monitoring a fair chance. I've only had to change 3 or 4 flats in over 30 years of driving. Usually they are not sudden blowouts, you have a little warning and they are modest leaks.
> 
> I may go ahead and carry a pump though. Pump, drive a mile... pump, drive a mile... may be enough to get to a station or highway exit.


Your car should come standard with an inflator.


----------



## A3GR (Oct 14, 2013)

Have found that GM part# 95271368 is a compact spare tire kit that I think includes the tire wheel lug wrench and jack for the Diesel Cruze. The problem is it is not yet available. After trying for over 6 months to find a compact spare tire last week I gave up on GM and bought a new wheel and tire from Tirerack the delivered price was $197. I put the wheel on to see if it fit and it is perfect. The only problem is there is no room for junk in the trunk.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep, Orlando spare is the way to go. But I've never come across one. 

Theres also this guy in the United Kingdom who has two that will work. 

Genuine Chevrolet Cruze Diesel 2009 2013 Space Saver Spare Wheel 16" Jack 5x115 | eBay

Genuine Chevrolet Cruze Diesel 2009 2013 Space Saver Spare Wheel 16" 5x115 | eBay

Both very compelling. Just a little steep on the as delivered price.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

A3GR said:


> Have found that GM part# 95271368 is a compact spare tire kit that I think includes the tire wheel lug wrench and jack for the Diesel Cruze. The problem is it is not yet available. After trying for over 6 months to find a compact spare tire last week I gave up on GM and bought a new wheel and tire from Tirerack the delivered price was $197. I put the wheel on to see if it fit and it is perfect. The only problem is there is no room for junk in the trunk.


The spare should fit in a spot under the trunk floor liner, unless for some reason your floor liner doesn't lift up or the can of fix a flat and air pump take up all of the space in the stamping for the spare tire.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

No it wont fit in the floor of the diesels as it has the DEF ( diesel exhaust fluid) tank in the spair wheel spot


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

bloberg19 said:


> No it wont fit in the floor of the diesels as it has the DEF ( diesel exhaust fluid) tank in the spair wheel spot


I missed the bit about it being a diesel. Didn't realize that was where the DEF tank was either. I hope they put the filler for it in a reasonable place, seems like having to unload the trunk every time you need to add DEF would be annoying.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

CW_ said:


> I missed the bit about it being a diesel. Didn't realize that was where the DEF tank was either. I hope they put the filler for it in a reasonable place, seems like having to unload the trunk every time you need to add DEF would be annoying.


No its right on top you have to take every thing out to add it unfortunately


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

bloberg19 said:


> No its right on top you have to take every thing out to add it unfortunately


Every time the car is serviced is when it should be topped up. Some people have gone 10,000 miles or more between fill ups.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow thats crazy I work on case tractors and they use def and I know of alot of farmers who have to fill it about twice a year I dont know how big the one in the cruze is as I dont on a diesel cruze but I do know the ones in the tractors are almost 10 gallons and where I live its like 2.80 a gallon USD $


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

bloberg19 said:


> Wow thats crazy I work on case tractors and they use def and I know of alot of farmers who have to fill it about twice a year I dont know how big the one in the cruze is as I dont on a diesel cruze but I do know the ones in the tractors are almost 10 gallons and where I live its like 2.80 a gallon USD $


I think it is 4.5 gallons. My car doesn't have it but I do have an OE no cost optional full size spare instead. The diesel Cruze would not have the workload of a tractor so would use less anyway.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes this is true


----------

